# Does anyone use a cricut machine for labeling?



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 10, 2014)

Sorry. posted this first in someone else's post!  

 But anyway, has anyone tried this before?  I have a nice machine that I never use so would really love to put it to use.  My daughter used it mainly so I'm new to the machine thing!  lol


----------



## Lindy (Jul 10, 2014)

I don't have the cricut but I do have the Silhouette which I use for labels....


----------



## Hermanam (Jul 10, 2014)

I second the Silhouette for labels, cigar bands, boxes, etc. I'd be lost without it.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 10, 2014)

Isn't it fab?  The only thing it's not good for is long run labels.  For that I bought a Blackcat Cougar.... still learning how to use it


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 11, 2014)

I went to Avery.com and downloaded their free label maker think and it worked out nice!  Now I have to order the labels so I can print them...did a sample print on paper and it looks wonderful.  I was able to upload my own Logo from my farm!   It was great AND FREE.  Thanks for the info everyone~!


----------



## lsg (Jul 11, 2014)

I use my Cricut mostly for card making, but you could cut decorative labels with it.  My advice is to get that sucker out and start using it.  You don't know what fun you are missing.


----------



## Hermanam (Jul 11, 2014)

Lindy , what's a Blackcat Cougar? It sounds impressive! I've been delighted with my Cameo, especially for making soap boxes.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 11, 2014)

The Black Cat Cougar is a more industrial design and uses .svg files.  Here's the link to it http://thatsscrapinc.com/blackcatcutters.aspx

 I still have a lot of learning to do on it, not as easy to set up as a Cameo...


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 12, 2014)

I think I need to take a class on using my cricut!  My MIL bought it for me for my anniversary gift last year and I have not used it once!  My daughter loves it though.  She moved out now so it sits unused and brand new


----------



## lsg (Jul 12, 2014)

There are a ton of YouTube tutorials.  That is how I learned to used mine.  If you have the Cricut Expression you can download a free program called the "Cricut Craftroom."  You have to register, but it is free.  

 [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBndzqJPmq8[/ame]


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 12, 2014)

So if you use this for labels, do you print the sheet of labels on your printer and then put the sheet through the cameo to cut out the individual labels in whatever shape you want?


----------



## Lindy (Jul 12, 2014)

That's exactly what you do.  You also use a full sheet label.


----------



## AKjulz (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks Lindy.  Also, do you find it difficult to line up your printed images with where it cuts?  From all the great reviews I've read it sounds pretty easy, but most of those where just for cutting images, not lining up pre-printed stuff.  Sure would be nice not to need 15 different size sticker sheets and punches and hand cutting stuff.


----------



## AutumnBreezeSoaps (Jul 13, 2014)

ISG thanks!  I do believe that is the cricut I have..I know, crazy that I don't know this after owning it for over a year! LOL  But I'm not positive. Looks just like mine tho.  I will check it out when I get home...still at work yet   Can't watch vids here.  THANK YOU again!  I go to youtube for everything else...can't believe I didn't find this.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 13, 2014)

With printed images there are registration marks that the Silhouette uses so it knows exactly where to cut.


----------

